# How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide



## Alan W

As more and more detailer's are using panel wipe to degrease the paint to check the condition after polishing or before applying their chosen coating or LSP I've noticed that some people are not using it correctly.

Panel wipe should be applied with a microfiber dampened in the fluid (or alternatively by misting on the panel from a sprayer) and wiped across the panel. A second clean and dry microfiber should then be used to remove the panel wipe *before* it flashes off. The clean MF lifts the contaminants/degreased residue softened by the panel wipe and removes it from the panel. If you allow the panel wipe to flash off before wiping with the clean MF the residue you are trying to remove just stays on the paint. 

Whilst a fast drying panel wipe is probably fine for use during the colder winter weather a slow variant allows more time to remove the contaminants and degrease the panel before it flashes off.

Hope this helps.

Alan W


----------



## rob267

Very helpful. Cheers matey.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

You know what, that's a great bit of advice right there! 
Thanks for popping it up!


----------



## Andyblue

That's a great bit of information and kind of how it was explained to me, when I was enquiring about it and wondering whether to go for fast or slow...

Thanks for taking the time to write it up


----------



## B8sy

This is really helpful for me thank you! 

Does anyone have any recommendations for cheap and reliable spray bottles? Thanks

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

B8sy said:


> This is really helpful for me thank you!


Thank you! 



B8sy said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for cheap and reliable spray bottles? Thanks


I use an old CarPro Tar X spray bottle with no problems. :thumb:

(Don't throw empty product bottles away, just recycle them for use with bulk liquids etc. )

Alan W


----------



## Simonrev

I'm sorry to say I didn't know this at all and daren't now open the box containing the Upol I bought for an upcoming job as I can't remember which I ordered !!! 

Thanks for taking the time Alan !!


----------



## Alan W

Simonrev said:


> I'm sorry to say I didn't know this at all and daren't now open the box containing the Upol I bought for an upcoming job as I can't remember which I ordered !!!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time Alan !!


Oops! :lol: Fingers crossed the panel wipe is a 'slow' version Simon. However, if you have purchased the 'fast' version you'll just have to reduce your work area and work quickly before the panel wipe flashes off and evaporates. Perhaps have one person applying to the panel and a second person removing it?

This was really the reason behind my Thread - to correct some inaccuracies and enlighten at the same time. Based on the above posts and Thanks received I think I've had some success. 

This is what DW is all about, sharing knowledge. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Fatboy40

I'll stick to using meltblown / crows feet cloth, rather than a microfibre, as it's so cheap for a roll and you just pop the sheets in the bin when you're done :thumb:


----------



## Zarakoff

Thanks great help . I did just spray and wipe didn’t buff off . I know for next time


----------



## millsy83

Great help, thanks


----------



## \Rian

How many times do you replace the "Clean" MF as after used to pick up the softened grease etc its then contaminated also 

so is it a new "Clean" MF per pannel?


----------



## AndyN01

Thanks for posting.

I always wondered how the muck was supposed to mysteriously vanish from the surface.

It just didn't sound right that it "flashed off" with the panel wipe. I couldn't see how that would happen.

Now I know - it doesn't, it has to be removed (quickly).

Cheers.

Andy.


----------



## Alan W

Rian said:


> How many times do you replace the "Clean" MF as after used to pick up the softened grease etc its then contaminated also
> 
> so is it a new "Clean" MF per pannel?


Just use some initiative  to decide when to change the MF because it will depend on how much polish residue or oils are left on the paintwork after polishing, the size of the car etc.

Alan W


----------



## RichB

I use the BH Cleanser Fluid, which always seems to flash off, will try using more and working a smaller area, thanks for the advice!

Any recommendations on a good panel wipe to use once I have finished the bottle of BH. It’s a bit expensive to keep using BH as it doesn’t go very far. Thanks


----------



## AndyN01

RichB said:


> .......Any recommendations on a good panel wipe to use once I have finished the bottle of BH. It's a bit expensive to keep using BH as it doesn't go very far. Thanks


Try this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Degreaser-UPol-Panelwipe-Anti-Static-Anti-Silicone/dp/B019MXFZIC

Also available on eBay etc.

Andy.


----------



## macca666

AndyN01 said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Degreaser-UPol-Panelwipe-Anti-Static-Anti-Silicone/dp/B019MXFZIC
> 
> Also available on eBay etc.
> 
> Andy.


This is £15.06 on CP4less just now that's where I got mine. Its decent stuff and what I've used for years :thumb:


----------



## JimLethbridge

THanks for the guide and info mate


----------



## maccafootball

Is Upol slow degreaser ok to use on plastic bumpers and panels as well as on metal ones?


----------



## Alan W

maccafootball said:


> Is Upol slow degreaser ok to use on plastic bumpers and panels as well as on metal ones?


Yes it is. :thumb:

Alan W


----------

